

DIY ECG Machine On The Cheap with Python - profquail
http://www.swharden.com/blog/2009-08-14-diy-ecg-machine-on-the-cheap/

======
webology
I'm not sure why anyone would want to build an ECG machine but it's damn cool
that you can!

